# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  A@K_Disa foto e mija me vlere.

## dibrani2006

Keto jane disa foto vizatime qe kushtojne.


Djali i vetmuar.


Vajza duke lexuar letren e te dashurit.

----------


## dibrani2006

Plaku dhe Oxhaku

----------


## dibrani2006

Dimri acarues..

----------


## dibrani2006

Voglushi dhe Qeni

----------


## dibrani2006

Plaku dhe pyelli

----------


## dibrani2006

Alpet kristale

----------


## dibrani2006

Liqeni i vetmuar

----------


## dibrani2006

Nata dhe Pema

----------


## dibrani2006

Ne Parajse

----------


## dibrani2006

Dy pika shiu

----------


## ViKi 24

> Alpet kristale


Sa e bukur kjo..

----------


## hope31

te gjitha te bukura

urime

----------


## selina_21

Shume Pic te bukura.

----------


## kepi

Bukur fort A@K

----------


## dibrani2006

Flm. Kepi- selina21-hope31.

KAM DHE TE TJERA DHE JANE SHUME TE VECANTA' POR DUHET SHUME PUNE PER TY FUTUR KETU.

----------


## xani1

Vërtet shumë të bukura. Unë u kënaqa duke i shikuar.

----------


## dibrani2006

Faleminderit xeni .
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

Piktura 1.Adrenalina


Piktura 2.Vajza Adrenaline

----------


## *suada*

*Shume piktura te bukura! Dy pikat e shiut fantastike fare :)*

----------


## [don_kishoti]

Fotot jan shum te bukura po kan me te ardh me te kerku te drejten e autorit dhe kan me te thy ne mes :p.

Foto me verte te bukura.

----------


## dibrani2006

Nje nder foto e mia me te bukura.

Nje Mengjes tek Liqeni i Minchenit

----------

